# co2 for my tank



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

so i was gonna try and make some wine. Well it has to ferment and give off co2 in the process. Well you have to allow co2 to be given off and not allow oxygen in. so i was thinking of running an air tune from the wine container into my fish tank, Would that work for both purposes.

Would that not allow oxygen not to get into the container and use the co2 given off to help the plants?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds good in theory, but I don't think I would try it. Not in a tank that has fish in it. You could do a test pumping it into a gallon jar and see how it affects the water.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't know a lot about this stuff, but what if whine somehow gets in? You can just make your own co2 injection system.


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

is there a cheap easy way to make one? using stuff from around the house. and btw. how do you seal an air tube to anything. like a 2 liter bottle


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

You can use a 2 Liter bottle or some juice bottles. I prefer the juice bottles because they have flatter bottoms and are sturdier. The ones I use are close to 2L.

Here's a link: http://www.plantedtank.net/articles/DIY-Yeast-CO2/7/.

I just get a screwdriver and heat it up with a lighter, then force it through the top of the bottle. If you can use a screwdriver that has a diameter slightly smaller than an airline, you won't need any sealant. Use some pliers to pull the airline through and you're good to go.

If you need sealant, get some silicone. It seals pretty well. Just remember it doesn't stick to itself, so if you mess up, you'll have to start over. GE Silicone 1 for kitchen and bath is safe for fish tanks, although if you are using it on a diy co2 setup it shouldn't get into the tank that way.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

I used bulkhead fittings for my tubing. These fittings are plastic and are used for RC airplanes and such. Works like a charm! They fit perfectly to the silicone tubing.
Click me
Drill the hole, put the fitting in, screw them tight and attach tubing. 100% airtight and easy to detach and replace tubing if needed.


----------

